# Bulking diet



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can I get some opinions on my bulking diet please? Im reasonably new to training, I'm 28 years old 6ft and around 165 pounds.

Meal 1 - 2 whole eggs, 2 whites, 2 slices wholemeal bread, half tin beans, glass of oj, glass of low fat milk.

Meal 2 - 150g wholemeal pasta, 100g chicken, apple

Meal 3 - 2 tuna, sweetcorn sandwiches with light mayo, banana

Meal 4 - 100g chicken, 50g nuts, satsuma

Pre workout - Protein shake with 60g oats

Post workout - Protein Shake, lucozade drink

Meal 5 - 250g meat, green veg

Meal 6 - 250g cottage cheese, protein shake

This works out at roughly:

Calories: 3700

Protein: 340g

Carbs: 400g

fats: 80g


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Diet itself is fine but do you know your maintenance cals?


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Diet itself is fine but do you know your maintenance cals?


I can't remember it off the top of my head but I used one of the calculators on the forum and it told me to bulk I need 3700 cals? I think it may have been wrong though, I just calculated my maintenance cals again and it came up with 2700, so I'm assuming I only need 3200 cals to bulk?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I.d personally start at 3000 and then increase as necessary to keep fat gain down.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

So if you start at 3000 and your not putting on weight when and how much more cals would you add? Thanks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat as much as poss, if getting fat, drop carbs.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I.d increase by 200 cals, why gain fat just to end up trying to get rid of it.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I.d increase by 200 cals, why gain fat just to end up trying to get rid of it.


Is this based on doing no cardio? If I was doing 30 mins cardio twice a week as well as 3 days weight training would 3000 cals be enough?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Jon28 said:


> Is this based on doing no cardio? If I was doing 30 mins cardio twice a week as well as 3 days weight training would 3000 cals be enough?


better to have enough rather than not enough mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Easier to lose fat than to build muscle.

Creating the perfect environment for muscle building is not an exact science, that is why a lot of people bulking use excess of macros and cut carbs if needed. Anyhow, that is how I do it.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Easier to lose fat than to build muscle.
> 
> Creating the perfect environment for muscle building is not an exact science, that is why a lot of people bulking use excess of macros and cut carbs if needed. Anyhow, that is how I do it.


How much carbs would you cut off? And it would prob take a while to notice in a mirror if your getting fat, is there a way you can tell by how much weight your putting on per week?


----------

